# HW Encode Error with Power Director 10 in Win 8.1



## megadieftw (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi,

I've recently been trying to render some videos I made in Power Director 10 (comes free with my HP Envy dv6). I'm using win 8.1. Whenever I select it to produce a movie and render, I click start and it immediately shows a pop-up which says HW Encode error, and then it won't render (the time left keeps increasing and it goes really slowly). I've used movie maker fine, I was trying to progress to something more advanced though.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

A quick scan of the Cyberlink forums shows that this is not an uncommon error with an incompatibility with Windows 8.1 seeming to be the culprit. The error message is a Windows one, not a Cyberlink one apparently.
One thing that seems to have worked for some, but not others, is turning off the hardware encoding, switching it to software encoding within Cyberlink.
Make sure you have all drivers for graphics card etc up to date and check to see if there are any updates/patches available for Power Director.


----------



## megadieftw (Jul 17, 2010)

zuluclayman said:


> A quick scan of the Cyberlink forums shows that this is not an uncommon error with an incompatibility with Windows 8.1 seeming to be the culprit. The error message is a Windows one, not a Cyberlink one apparently.
> One thing that seems to have worked for some, but not others, is turning off the hardware encoding, switching it to software encoding within Cyberlink.
> Make sure you have all drivers for graphics card etc up to date and check to see if there are any updates/patches available for Power Director.


The only problem is I'm struggling to find where to change this? I can't find anything in settings for the video rendering that says anything to do with hardware encoding.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

found this to *enable* hardware encoding so it may pay to check and see if it is enabled for you...you would have to have a suitable, CUDA enabled graphics card installed on your system to enable it in the first place.

"To enable this feature, go to [Produce] > [Fast video rendering technology] > enable [Hardware video encoder]"

To disable it I imagine it would be a case of selecting disable as the last step.


another site has the procedure as:

"Enable CUDA optimization by going to the system menu, and select Edit > Preferences > Hardware Acceleration.
Select "Enable NVIDIA CUDA /AMD Accelerated Parallel Processing technology to speed up video effect preview/render" check box. Click on the OK button to save your changes. "


----------

